# Coldwater Camp's Dakota Girl



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Here she is! One of ten pups born at my camp on May 7th. She shows great promise, chases anything thrown and used her nose to locate her favorite chew stick that I had hidden on her. Hope I can do her justice.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the beautiful pup.

And good luck this season

Gunny


----------



## Foothill Sniper (Jul 9, 2012)

Say Oldfireguy,

She sure is a great looking Lab, Congrats on her/abilities. 
She'll be a great companion and asset I'm sure.
Good shot of her too!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking pup!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

So, this season the Dakota Girl was 17 months old. No formal training just what I could manage. She is my first female lab, my first indoor dog.
While she quickly house trained and learned to heel and come to the whistle, she showed little interest in water and training dummies ( would fetch indoors all day long). Also seemed a bit timid of loud noises although I tried to gently introduce her to gunfire.

Opening day I sent her after a buddy's downed bird. She quickly swam to it and after one sniff returned to shore. While discussing situation with him (maybe she felt ignored) we noticed she was back on her way to the bird. She retrieved it and brought it to hand. Next day I shot a mallard and seeing it drop she hut the water and made the retrieve.

Repeated that over next few days. By end of hunt she was sitting by my side scanning the sky for birds. Even dove to retrieve a bluebill and found had that had landed in thick shore cover.

Looks like she will be a good dog despite my efforts. Instinct trumped incompetence.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oldfire.... Great story. yes instinct almost always wins out.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Have any recent pics of her grown up a bit?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Beautiful pup, don't know how I missed your post of her. Labs are a special dog breed. I think of my old ones all the time, just like pirates they were. Nice pirates.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Big Smile!!!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

She's 2 1/2 now. Training is coming along. I now know that when she comes to me and moves to the door, she wants out.
Sitting and raising a paw means it is time for petting. Big eyes staring indicates a treat or feeding time.
Yup. Coming along.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oldfireguy said:


> She's 2 1/2 now. Training is coming along. I now know that when she comes to me and moves to the door, she wants out.
> Sitting and raising a paw means it is time for petting. Big eyes staring indicates a treat or feeding time.
> Yup. Coming along.


Sounds like she is getting you trained.  That's good, some humans are just so slow.


----------

